# i need advice on fishign for cats.



## thehunterfisherman448 (Sep 30, 2006)

hey guys im new to catfishing and really need some advice. I fish over at my neighbors pond and have not gotten any catifhs there. i know that they exist in his pond and have tried to catch them by using a doughbait hook at the end, stuffed with powerbait liver bait stuff, and with split shot about a footand a half up from the hook. i only caught about 3 turtles using this method but no cats. plesae i live in texas and need help getting cats. I have an addiction to cajun seasoned catfish strips plunged into the deepfryer. Any tips would be good such as the rod, reel, bait, rig stuff like that. thank you so much.


----------



## buchwheat (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey,
I fish up here on the red river in north dakota and i have my best luck ok live frogs...we park our boat behind a snag pile and throw our lines out...its alot a fun....best of luck
Chris


----------



## PanfishHunter (Oct 30, 2006)

Ugly stik from shakespeare is the best catfish rod ever made. I have one myself and love it. As for the reel try a bait reel. It is my favorite catfish reel . And a good rig is a slip wieght about 1 to 2 oz with a eagle claw #84 hook. Top it off with some chicken livers in panny hose or without, cut baits work well, as well as many stink baits.

:sniper: PanfishHunter


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey I use suckers or small bullheads for catfishing,, about 6-10 inches...( alive) I also use a Shakespear rod!! works very good!!! a bait cast works good!! i would get a clicker!! then when u sit on the bank or have it resting on the boat..u have it loose enough so when the bait pulls it doesnt click, but if something bigger has it , it will click!! ( HINT: catfish usually just grab the bait and run and will go for awhile before stopping and eating it...it is believed that they like to swallow head first! so after the first "run" with the bait u dont touch the rod.. u just wait till it stops for a couple seconds then goes again cuz it means ur bait is swallowed!) have it loose enough so that if a fish does take ur bait! that the rod doesnt create tension because they will spit out the bait if they dont like it!! if u would like more info PM me and ill give u all i got!! thanks!!


----------



## jennysmail07 (Apr 3, 2007)

we use worms/night crawlers and have caught many cats on worms
Jenny


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i catch a lot of goldeyes (white skinny fish) early in the season, freeze them, take a few with when i fish, cut them up into chunks (size depending on hook and size fish your after) and thats what i do.

CIRCLE HOOKS ARE THE BEST INVENTION EVER.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've caugt a few goldeye in the spring, but pretty much by accident. What's the best way to catch those?


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i just use nightcrawlers. i catch them all the time and just throw em in a bucket and freeze em up.


----------

